# LoTR - If it was made by George Lucas!



## Sammyboy (Oct 9, 2006)

Just found THIS video on YouTube, which is a kind of spoof 'behind the scenes' of the movie if it was made by George Lucas. It's quite funny, taking the mickey out of Star Wars to an extent too!


----------

